# I'm new



## ibsgirl2005 (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm 17 and I've been trying to deal with ibs for about 5 months. I've changed my diet and things are aliitle better. It seems like every time I feel alittle better I get sick again. I've been missing alot of school because of this. No one in my family has this so I guess I just need to talk about this to someone that understands.


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey don't feel bad. i'm 15 and i have missed some school too. i was really lonely b/c i didn't know anyone my age with this condition. it's kinda imbarassing to talk about, expecally to your friends b/c you want them to understand what's wrong with you but it's uncomfortable to talk about. thankfully i have only had to go home once because i had an "attack" at school. i've really missed out on a lot of things like dances, church trips, and parties in fear of "it" happening. it really has helped to go to a GI doc. and get some answers and help. fiber works good, pepermint oil and regular mints (like the Lifesaver mints), and green tea has helped me. and depening on the type of IBS you have,C or D, for D Immodium. don't get discouraged you're on the right site. ever since i found this site i have found so much comfort and help. feel free to e-mail me if you want to chat- littleE9307###msn.com Don't give up!


----------



## ibsgirl2005 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks Cowgrlchica it nice to be able to talk to someone that has this to. You're right it is hard to talk about this to people who don't understand. I glad I found this site. It is already helping me in many ways. hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## Jeff10023 (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey IBS Girl...I'm so sorry to hear of what you've been going through -- but happy that you've now found this sight. There are lots of people who know what you are going through...and I am one of them. MY ibs started when I was 14 and I've now been dealing with it for years. So, I definitely know what you are experiencing. If you ever need to talk to someone, please feel free to email me. Best...Jeffdocbelkin###aol.com


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Welcome to the board! I'm 16,going on 17... I'm homeschooled,and it's been a blessing since I was diagnosed with IBS... but, I used to take two classes at my highschool, I missed over a month of classes so I had to drop out.. :/ Have you ever tried to exercise,along with changing your diet? It helps a lot!


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Ya, we are definently here with ya, you aren't alone. I've been dealing with it for a while, but most times my attacks consist of me "spacing out" to deal with the pain. Does anybody else feel embarrased asking to go to the bathroom? And whats up with the teachers who under no conditions will let you go during their class? Arg! Little annoyances, but trust me, as long as you work at it, it will get better, and if not, we are here, ready and willing to make it better for you







. Raven


----------

